# stats on Catholicism



## Scott (Feb 1, 2006)

I have seen various studies on the beliefs of ordinary Catholics, how far they are not only from the Bible, but also from official Roman teaching, but don't have access to them now. Does anyone know where I can find studies like these?


----------



## historyb (Feb 1, 2006)

Well I still remember some: http://www.salvationhistory.com/ www.scripturecatholic.com www.ewtn.com for starters

[Edited on 2-1-2006 by historyb]

[Edited on 2-1-2006 by historyb]


----------



## Scott (Feb 1, 2006)

Thanks. I am looking more for studies. Like 50 percent of Catholics believe in the Trinity, etc.


----------

